# Anyone living in Tuen Mun area? Looking for soccer mates.



## kimurax (Sep 28, 2011)

I've just moved to Tuen Mun area (Goldcoast), looking for mates to play soccer or basketball. Patrick


----------



## alexgoldcoast (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Patrick, I also live at Gold Coast, I don't play soccer, but am looking for people to play basketball with somewhere close by, preferably weekday evenings or at the weekends. Have you had any luck finding other people? Alex


----------



## roger_gc (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys, just moved to the Gold Coast yesterday. If you're still looking for basketball mates I'm in.


----------

